# Phobias.....



## grannieannie (Feb 19, 2012)

I've been reading a thread about Huntsman spiders and some people are saying how they are afraid of spiders, a real phobia....so I'm wondering what phobias do other people have.

I don't like lizards...the little tiny ones...ok, but nothing like a blue tongue and I'm not keen on dragons either. I also don't like going down esculators and I don't like lifts, and I don't like heights. I don't like driving my car, never have liked driving, but am ok in my local suburb.

OK guys..... fess up !!! :lol:


----------



## bredli84 (Feb 19, 2012)

grannieannie said:


> I've been reading a thread about Huntsman spiders and some people are saying how they are afraid of spiders, a real phobia....so I'm wondering what phobias do other people have.
> 
> I don't like lizards...the little tiny ones...ok, but nothing like a blue tongue and I'm not keen on dragons either. I also don't like going down esculators and I don't like lifts, and I don't like heights. I don't like driving my car, never have liked driving, but am ok in my local suburb.
> 
> OK guys..... fess up !!! :lol:



Wow, how do you leave the house???

My only issue is public speaking. I am ok at answering questions about a topic I am comfortable with, but a prepared presentation scares the crap out of me.


----------



## james.5 (Feb 19, 2012)

I don't really like big crowds for some reason, I have no I dear why they have never done anything to me. I used to have a phobia of spiders, but I once had to move a huntsman out of the bathroom and I ended up thinking it was really cool so I got over my fear and now love them.

Thats all of mine, but my bird is scared of hands, he won't come near them and tries to bite them and just sits there screaming, I wrapped a finger in glad-wrap once and he was fine so he has a wierd phobia too.


----------



## Nighthawk (Feb 19, 2012)

Heights to a certain degree, but not for the usual reasons. I get that urge to jump pretty strongly, which is probably why I enjoyed bungee jumping so much 
Definitely a bit of claustrophobia as well. As soon as I get into a tight space, where there's solid wall in front of me or a heavy weight over me I can't breathe properly; sucks because there was a pretty awesome caving trip back in high school I wanted to go on... tubing blackwater, glow-worms, the works... and a nice little couple of metre stretch called the rebirth which screwed it for me. No. Way. In. Hell.
Also for some reason carpet pythons. Antaresia, Liasis, Aspidites... I'm fine. I'll chill with my hubbie's full-grown BHPs not a problem, but ask me to grab out a juvie DCP and I'll run for the hills. Random much?


----------



## cwebb (Feb 19, 2012)

lol... SPIDERS.  im guessing it was my thread haha


----------



## Surroundx (Feb 19, 2012)

I hate heights and big crowds


----------



## kawasakirider (Feb 19, 2012)

Nothing, other than death.


----------



## grannieannie (Feb 19, 2012)

Thankfully I'm retired and don't have to go in lifts or on esculators anymore....but when I had to, or sometimes I go to the city, then I just deal with it or I take the lift or esculator that I feel most comfortable with, I take deep breaths and just do it, and am very thankful when the experience is over. There are some very long steep esculators at Perth Central railway station and I totally hate them, I don't mind going up...but hate going down, so I take the little lifts they have, those ones aren't too bad. Mostly when I go out in the car, my husband drives, we even do the grocery shopping together and he drives to the shops. In 1993 we went on a world trip and I was totally terrified of flying, we went with Cathy Pacific and they were marvellous to me, let me go and see a plane on the ground and even upgraded us on the first leg to Hong Kong so I'd feel more comfortable. Now... I love flying and like to sit right at the back where I get all the bumps. LOL. I still have my phobias, but I won't let them ruin my life.....



kawasakirider said:


> Nothing, other than death.




No, I'm certainly not afraid of death.....


----------



## cwebb (Feb 19, 2012)

i dont know if its a fear but i dont like being in big crowds.. music festivals dont mind me for some reason, but i avoid my local night club on a saturday night just cos i have to be around so many people. i avoid shopping centres after 3pm cos thats when they are busy.. and i dont even bother with town 2 weeks before christmas.
seriously makes me want to run a knife across my throat.


----------



## grannieannie (Feb 19, 2012)

I don't know if I'd call it a phobia....but like many of you, I don't much like being in crowds either. If I have people to the house I prefer just a couple of couples to come at one time, not several......though for my 60th birthday last year my brothers and my sister came to the house for a bbq, there were only 7 of us, and that was really great.


----------



## Tassie97 (Feb 19, 2012)

I have a phobia of failure...


----------



## starr9 (Feb 19, 2012)

I have a fear that any bird will try to peck my eyes out! I cant have them 2 close to my face or I start blinking like crazy and my eyes water! I HATE maggots!!! They make my vomit and gag the min I see them, but I cant kill them! I have to scoop them up and put them outside! My other half thinks its funny cos I make crazy sounds and get the shakes when Im collecting them! hahahaha!! Oh and I have a fear of heights due to a bad experience during my army training! Not keen on spiders 2.


----------



## snake_lover (Feb 19, 2012)

Public speaking, generally only if its on a topic I'm not entirely confident with... or if it's around my peers


----------



## grannieannie (Feb 19, 2012)

Tassie97 said:


> I have a phobia of failure...



I think that's sad....what is your version of failure ??? Not coming first all the time....everyone has different abilities...and degrees of success, but that doesn't mean you're a failure. I hope you overcome it.... Cheers.


----------



## Tassie97 (Feb 19, 2012)

failure is not your doing your personal best, well in my opinion that's what it means


----------



## viciousred (Feb 19, 2012)

Talking on the phone with people i don't know or know well. gives me the heebi geebies... and feet.. crowded places sometimes set me off to, depends on the circumstances... lol


----------



## SteveNT (Feb 19, 2012)

There was a similar thread last year and we found out there was a thing called Phobiphobia. Ha ha , a fear of phobias.

I hate crowds, and self important people.

I can get through both with a concious effort.


----------



## Renenet (Feb 19, 2012)

I can join a lot of the rest of you in saying I dislike crowds. Can anyone join me in my phone anxiety? It's completely irrational, but I hate making phone calls. I don't much like receiving them either, but I still mostly answer the phone. When it comes to making a phone call, I will do everything I possibly can to avoid it!

Email and the internet has been a blessing for me.


----------



## Tassie97 (Feb 19, 2012)

I hate phone calls too!


----------



## sunny_girl (Feb 19, 2012)

Bees, wasps... most flying insects, while they're flying.


----------



## Retic (Feb 19, 2012)

I hate standing on the wings of airplanes while they are flying.


----------



## disintegratus (Feb 19, 2012)

I hate/probably borderline phobia of crowds. But a mosh pit at a metal gig? Love them. Only when there's an older crowd though. Young people today (I'm 25!) have no mosh pit etiquette. Slightly off topic, sorry.
I hate emus, camels and pelicans. Scared but not quite phobic, if one got too close to me I'd probably punch it, not run away.
I've also found out by climbing on the roof that I'm not too fond of heights.
My only actual phobia? Having my shoes fall off when i'm on a roller coaster type ride. I haven't been near one in years, but I used to love them, but i'd spend the entire ride (after doing my shoelaces up so tight i was cutting the circulation off in my feet) with my feet tensed up and my toes scrunched into the ends of my shoes to hold them on. Wierd.
My sister is terrified of spiders. She'll walk into a room and spot a 2mm spider in the furthest corner straight away. It's like she's got a sixth sense for it.


----------



## Renenet (Feb 19, 2012)

SteveNT said:


> I hate crowds, and self important people.
> 
> I can get through both with a concious effort.



Would that conscious effort happen to involve a blunt instrument and violence?


----------



## grannieannie (Feb 19, 2012)

Renenet said:


> I can join a lot of the rest of you in saying I dislike crowds. Can anyone join me in my phone anxiety? It's completely irrational, but I hate making phone calls. I don't much like receiving them either, but I still mostly answer the phone. When it comes to making a phone call, I will do everything I possibly can to avoid it!
> 
> Email and the internet has been a blessing for me.



My dad always hated talking on phones, when he really had to talk on one, he'd be very blunt, you couldn't have a conversation with him, he'd always say......here, speak to your mother. LOL. Sadly they're both gone now.


----------



## Darlyn (Feb 19, 2012)

Claustrophobia, Love spiders tho


----------



## sunny_girl (Feb 19, 2012)

disintegratus said:


> My only actual phobia? Having my shoes fall off when i'm on a roller coaster type ride. I haven't been near one in years, but I used to love them, but i'd spend the entire ride (after doing my shoelaces up so tight i was cutting the circulation off in my feet) with my feet tensed up and my toes scrunched into the ends of my shoes to hold them on.it.



I know that feeling. I hope I don't offend you but that me cracked me up!


----------



## Sezzzzzzzzz (Feb 19, 2012)

Renenet said:


> I can join a lot of the rest of you in saying I dislike crowds. Can anyone join me in my phone anxiety? It's completely irrational, but I hate making phone calls. I don't much like receiving them either, but I still mostly answer the phone. When it comes to making a phone call, I will do everything I possibly can to avoid it!
> 
> Email and the internet has been a blessing for me.



Im exactly the same!!! it makes me anxious when i hear the phone ring! im ok with texting, much prefer to do that...


----------



## grannieannie (Feb 19, 2012)

The only strange thing....if you want to call it that....about phones in our house is that if it rings at night, Brian answers it....just a routine we have.


----------



## disintegratus (Feb 19, 2012)

sunny_girl said:


> I know that feeling. I hope I don't offend you but that me cracked me up!



No offense taken, it's my completely irrational fear and i'm okay with it My sister said that one day she's going to drug me, and put me on a roller coaster wearing thongs. I told her I'd start breeding spiders in her wardrobe.

I never understood a fear of spiders, I love them. I'm wary of them when they're angry, but I think they're cute. I remember being really young, maybe 4 or 5 when that movie Arachnophobia came out. I loved it!

I never thought so many people would have a fear of/be uncomfortable using phones. I don't mean any offense at all, but how do you function?
Like a lot off people from my generation, I am absolutely reliant on my phone. Admittedly, way way too reliant. It's nice going way out in the boonies and turning it off for a week coz it's got no reception, but I couldn't imagine not having one, or using it all the time.


----------



## viciousred (Feb 19, 2012)

disintegratus said:


> No offense taken, it's my completely irrational fear and i'm okay with it My sister said that one day she's going to drug me, and put me on a roller coaster wearing thongs. I told her I'd start breeding spiders in her wardrobe.
> 
> I never understood a fear of spiders, I love them. I'm wary of them when they're angry, but I think they're cute. I remember being really young, maybe 4 or 5 when that movie Arachnophobia came out. I loved it!
> 
> ...


 Sms. And a boyfriend who i make call people for me


----------



## Renenet (Feb 19, 2012)

disintegratus said:


> I never thought so many people would have a fear of/be uncomfortable using phones. I don't mean any offense at all, but how do you function?



You'll get no offence from me. Like you and your shoes on rollercoasters, I _know _it's irrational. It's not a phobia in the strict definiton of the word, but it's definitely an anxiety. 

How do I cope? Texting, email and internet. Like I said, modern technology is a blessing for me. However, there's no doubt a phone anxiety can be a handicap at times. One of my aims this year is to work on reducing the fear.


----------



## Sezzzzzzzzz (Feb 19, 2012)

disintegratus said:


> I never thought so many people would have a fear of/be uncomfortable using phones. I don't mean any offense at all, but how do you function?
> Like a lot off people from my generation, I am absolutely reliant on my phone. Admittedly, way way too reliant. It's nice going way out in the boonies and turning it off for a week coz it's got no reception, but I couldn't imagine not having one, or using it all the time.




I still use the phone, i just hate incoming calls! i guess have had a lot of bad news delivered by phone, so now every time it rings i think "WTH now???"


----------



## grannieannie (Feb 19, 2012)

It's really weird with me and phones....I don't know why....but I always had some strange idea that my parents would die at night.....they both lived very long lives, and mum had cancer for 28 yrs, so we kind of expected to hear about her for a long time. Maybe that's why I started getting Brian to answer the phone at night....coz I didn't want to take the call. Well, she eventually died in 2008 aged 90 and she died at night. My dad on the other hand....died in 2010 at the age of 99...and he died mid morning. I remember getting the call from my sister...as it was day time I answered the call, and she told me he'd died. I had the most...stupid thought....but he should have died at night... LOL. Amazing how the brain works...or doesn't work at times like that. LOL


----------



## SteveNT (Feb 19, 2012)

Renenet said:


> I can join a lot of the rest of you in saying I dislike crowds. Can anyone join me in my phone anxiety? It's completely irrational, but I hate making phone calls. I don't much like receiving them either, but I still mostly answer the phone. When it comes to making a phone call, I will do everything I possibly can to avoid it!
> 
> Email and the internet has been a blessing for me.



My parents very sensibly didnt even get a phone until I the hit the road. I still dont like them (phones ha ha) . Inet is fine. It doesn't shout at you or demand your attention like phones do IMO.


----------



## jeska84 (Feb 19, 2012)

I'm freaken scared of fish EWWW sneaky slimy smelly little buggers


----------



## SteveNT (Feb 19, 2012)

jeska84 said:


> I'm freaken scared of fish EWWW sneaky slimy smelly little buggers



OH NO!!!!! fish are great people! no slime or smell, a bit sneaky sometimes but aren't we all???????????????


----------



## Renenet (Feb 19, 2012)

SteveNT said:


> My parents very sensibly didnt even get a phone until I the hit the road. I still dont like them (phones ha ha) . Inet is fine. It doesn't shout at you or demand your attention like phones do IMO.



That's part of the problem. Phones are very intrusive and don't care a jot what you happen to be doing or thinking at the time. The person on the other end will also want something, usually immediately. I like time to digest things and consider my response. I don't like being pushed and prodded into giving one before I'm ready.


----------



## Monitor_Keeper (Feb 19, 2012)

spiders


----------



## Manda1032 (Feb 19, 2012)

Grannieannie.... don't go to Melbourne!

Cockroaches, I scream like the girl I am and run for the hills. Did have one for rats... til I had to work with them and breed them. Still don't like them but I have had a pet one. PS if anyone breeds them for pets and have a nice salmon roe eyed golden female PM me please. I miss Honey. She smelt like mandarins
I fear unfamiliar heights but my biggest all time fear that will send me to the funny farm is leeches. The last time I saw them... and was surrounded by them I had a complete nervous breakdown even though none of them bit me. It took days to get over it and I avoid the bush like the plague when it's wet. I never want to experience that again. Not bad for someone who loves spiders and scorpions. Phobias are not fun. I don't like bees or wasps cause I have a bad reaction to their sting


----------



## SteveNT (Feb 19, 2012)

Spiders are great, and there's not one on the whole planet that can or wants to eat you. I love the multiple eyes and jumping spiders are micro monkeys. A bit of homework and proximity and you'll see the joy too


----------



## grannieannie (Feb 19, 2012)

Manda1032 said:


> Grannieannie.... don't go to Melbourne!
> 
> Cockroaches, I scream like the girl I am and run for the hills. Did have one for rats... til I had to work with them and breed them. Still don't like them but I have had a pet one. PS if anyone breeds them for pets and have a nice salmon roe eyed golden female PM me please. I miss Honey. She smelt like mandarins
> I fear unfamiliar heights but my biggest all time fear that will send me to the funny farm is leeches. The last time I saw them... and was surrounded by them I had a complete nervous breakdown even though none of them bit me. It took days to get over it and I avoid the bush like the plague when it's wet. I never want to experience that again. Not bad for someone who loves spiders and scorpions. Phobias are not fun. I don't like bees or wasps cause I have a bad reaction to their sting




Don't go to Melbourne....why not ??? I love Melbourne, my brother lives there and my son lives in Geelong. LOL


----------



## Bandit05 (Feb 19, 2012)

Spiders and snakes . Im one who tries to face my fears , when I was younger I used to get my mum to catch Huntsmen and release them in my bedroom . I am not too bad with Huntsmen now but all black spiders get a can of spray and a shoe. I currently own 6 pythons and have owned 10 previously , my fear is still there though, probably worse now than when I first got them . Im mostly scared of being bitten and yes I know smaller snake bites dont hurt . I used to buy handled snakes that were tame but now only buy unhandled snappy buggers , go figure


----------



## Manda1032 (Feb 19, 2012)

escalators.... HUGE ones! Oh and I have a fear of vet surgeries.... massive huge bad experience in one. I have panic attacks if I have to take a sick animal


----------



## PythonLegs (Feb 19, 2012)

Maggots. Oh god...I came downstairs one day and some had hatched in the kitchen bin, were all over the floor..I was on my knees dry retching. Had to hose them out through the back door.


----------



## grannieannie (Feb 19, 2012)

Manda1032 said:


> escalators.... HUGE ones! Oh and I have a fear of vet surgeries.... massive huge bad experience in one. I have panic attacks if I have to take a sick animal



A fear of vets....now that's an interesting one.....


----------



## Manda1032 (Feb 19, 2012)

eeewwww


----------



## grannieannie (Feb 19, 2012)

PythonLegs said:


> Maggots. Oh god...I came downstairs one day and some had hatched in the kitchen bin, were all over the floor..I was on my knees dry retching. Had to hose them out through the back door.



Maggots, I don't really think I've seen too many of them...I think they're kinda cute little white things aren't they ?? I saw a doco once where they used to put specially bred lab ones onto peoples infected sores...they only eat bad flesh, and the maggots use to clean the infections....sounds a bit creepy though.


----------



## PythonLegs (Feb 19, 2012)

Oh. Dead flesh...yes..guurrrhh..


----------



## grannieannie (Feb 19, 2012)

PythonLegs said:


> Oh. Dead flesh...yes..guurrrhh..




ROFLAO...... :lol:


----------



## Manda1032 (Feb 19, 2012)

again eeewww


----------



## Nighthawk (Feb 20, 2012)

PythonLegs said:


> Maggots. Oh god...I came downstairs one day and some had hatched in the kitchen bin, were all over the floor..I was on my knees dry retching. Had to hose them out through the back door.



You wouldn't have liked the experience that put me off them then: My ex and I had argued about taking the rubbish bag out for a week. One day I walked into the kitchen to find that he'd put it on top of the microwave _on the bench_... and the whole thing was moving. I lifted it to take it out, next thing the bag exploded and the little things went EVERWHERE. Down my shirt, all over the bench, the floor, there was darn near no food waste left in the bag. Blaaaargh!
I vacuumed them up and threw the bag down the end of the yard, then told him to go clear up the mess there. *heebies!*


----------



## disintegratus (Feb 20, 2012)

Maggots? With thanks to my dogs, I now refer to them as "wriggly rice", coz they loooove them. It's pretty gross. 

I also have a fear of getting home later than i'd planned to, mostly because I did that just under a year ago to come home and find that my two ferrets had gotten out. i got one back, but the dogs had killed my boy (not on purpose, they would have been playing with him and stomped him. he had crushed ribs but no other damage.) and again, about a month after that i got stuck at bunnings for ages while buying supplies to completely secure the chicken coop they lived in, and one of the dogs had pushed through the mesh. I lost both my girls, and found them six weeks later when we had blocked drains :'( Another time I stayed back at work because it was busy and i was broke, I got home and found my sister's mini-pig had gone into septic shock and had to rush him to the vet. He died too. So not really irrational, but sometimes when i'm on my way home if i've been held up along the way, i have a little panic attack, and without fail, the first thing i do when i get home is go around and check on all the animals.


----------



## Nighthawk (Feb 20, 2012)

disintegratus said:


> Maggots? With thanks to my dogs, I now refer to them as "wriggly rice", coz they loooove them. It's pretty gross.
> 
> I also have a fear of getting home later than i'd planned to, mostly because I did that just under a year ago to come home and find that my two ferrets had gotten out. i got one back, but the dogs had killed my boy (not on purpose, they would have been playing with him and stomped him. he had crushed ribs but no other damage.) and again, about a month after that i got stuck at bunnings for ages while buying supplies to completely secure the chicken coop they lived in, and one of the dogs had pushed through the mesh. I lost both my girls, and found them six weeks later when we had blocked drains :'( Another time I stayed back at work because it was busy and i was broke, I got home and found my sister's mini-pig had gone into septic shock and had to rush him to the vet. He died too. So not really irrational, but sometimes when i'm on my way home if i've been held up along the way, i have a little panic attack, and without fail, the first thing i do when i get home is go around and check on all the animals.



With results like that I don't blame you, I'd do the same thing


----------



## disintegratus (Feb 20, 2012)

Yeah, all of this, and various other awful animal-related things happened last year. it was freaking terrible, and by the end of the year i was about ready to give up and get rid of all my pets just so i didn't kill any more of them. I made it through the year though, and here's hoping this one will be better!


----------



## notechistiger (Feb 20, 2012)

I faint talking about blood tests and the mechanics of it, anything to do with blood tests and IVs. I'm fine with vaccinations though. I even have anxiety attacks with getting my blood pressure.


----------



## Australis (Feb 20, 2012)

Fundamentalists.


----------



## Pinoy (Feb 20, 2012)

I don't like being in high places without a harness or some kind of safety device. I'm not afraid of heights, just the faling part lol. 
At work, I can happily work on 50m antenna masts as long as I have my harness but I can't stand on top of a 6 foot ladder without a harness.


----------



## dihsmaj (Feb 20, 2012)

Surgery, having medical conditions (gotta deal with this every day aha!), meeting new people and isolation.


----------



## Beard (Feb 20, 2012)

Drowning....................In a bathtub full of custard and strawberry jelly whilst fighting with a trio of Mexican Transvestites with Nikki Webster's "Strawberry Kisses" is playing in the distance.




Nothing really.

Heights, water, clowns etc, etc. None of it gets under my skin.


----------



## Manda1032 (Feb 20, 2012)

Beard said:


> Drowning....................In a bathtub full of custard and strawberry jelly whilst fighting with a trio of Mexican Transvestites with Nikki Webster's "Strawberry Kisses" is playing in the distance.
> 
> QUOTE]
> 
> LMFAO!


----------



## Bel03 (Feb 20, 2012)

My 2 biggest life long fears were lizards & vomiting......i overcame my lizard fear almost 4mnths ago, after close to a year of trying & bucket loads of tears  now i have 2 beardies who i love to pieces.......& i have NO idea what i was so afraid of!!

Vomitting still sends me into panic mode, i literally get myself so worked up i shake & cry like a baby........i think im afraid of choking.......i dont really know, but it is something i really fear!! & while i love the beach.......i cant swim in the ocean......& i will NEVER no matter how much id like to, go on a cruise.......the thought of sinking in the middle of the ocean gives me nightmares!! (I have told my partner that IF we ever went on a cruise & sank, he would have to drown me......he know agrees that we will never go on a cruise!!

Oh & a fear i developed about 4yrs ago.......going to court. I am there quite regulary due to a physco ex, & i shake, cry, vomit, break out in hot/cold sweats.......ive passed out 3 times on my way in, it is terrible!! Im not sure if it is court itself or just having to be so near me ex that does it, but yeah, now when i know a court date is approaching, sleep leaves me & i am a mess a week before actually having to go!


----------



## Beard (Feb 20, 2012)

Bel711 said:


> i will NEVER no matter how much id like to, go on a cruise.......the thought of sinking in the middle of the ocean gives me nightmares!! (I have told my partner that IF we ever went on a cruise & sank, he would have to drown me......he know agrees that we will never go on a cruise!!




Did you watch 'The sinking of the Concordia' last night


----------



## Bel03 (Feb 20, 2012)

Beard said:


> Did you watch 'The sinking of the Concordia' last night



No, i couldnt watch it, just the adds bought tears to my eyes!! I cant watch Titantic or any other sinking ship movie either!!


----------



## Beard (Feb 20, 2012)

Wow, and I thought my Mexican Tranny phobia was debilitating!!


----------



## sarah_m (Feb 20, 2012)

Manda1032 said:


> Cockroaches, I scream like the girl I am and run for the hills.
> my biggest all time fear that will send me to the funny farm is leeches. The last time I saw them... and was surrounded by them I had a complete nervous breakdown even though none of them bit me. It took days to get over it and I avoid the bush like the plague when it's wet.



Me too, even a cockroach on TV makes me uncomfortable. A few years ago we stayed in a place in the Daintree with big gaps under the front door. Every night they would come out and I struggled to sleep, but the worst was when you were going to the toilet in the middle of the night and look up to see one above you!!!! Was always freaking out they might drop on me but was not in a position to do anything about it (when you gotta go you gotta go!)
I would love to have lizards, but the thought of having to keep roaches to feed them stops me cold!

Used to be freaked out by leeches too until a couple of years ago I got one on me and didnt realise until it had already started to feed. We had no salt or lighters or anything to get it off with, so after the initial panic of seeing it and realising it didnt hurt I just let it do its thing and it dropped off after about 40 mins.
I still don't like them, but I don't panic that I might get one on me anymore. I think the worst thing about them is seeing them crawling towards you. Would rather find one already attached than see one stalking me!!!!


----------



## grannieannie (Feb 20, 2012)

disintegratus said:


> Maggots? With thanks to my dogs, I now refer to them as "wriggly rice", coz they loooove them. It's pretty gross.
> 
> I also have a fear of getting home later than i'd planned to, mostly because I did that just under a year ago to come home and find that my two ferrets had gotten out. i got one back, but the dogs had killed my boy (not on purpose, they would have been playing with him and stomped him. he had crushed ribs but no other damage.) and again, about a month after that i got stuck at bunnings for ages while buying supplies to completely secure the chicken coop they lived in, and one of the dogs had pushed through the mesh. I lost both my girls, and found them six weeks later when we had blocked drains :'( Another time I stayed back at work because it was busy and i was broke, I got home and found my sister's mini-pig had gone into septic shock and had to rush him to the vet. He died too. So not really irrational, but sometimes when i'm on my way home if i've been held up along the way, i have a little panic attack, and without fail, the first thing i do when i get home is go around and check on all the animals.



Oh what sad stories...... :cry:



Beard said:


> Did you watch 'The sinking of the Concordia' last night



I will NEVER go on a cruise either...when we went to Tassie, I flew, no way would I go on the ferry !!



sarah_m said:


> Me too, even a cockroach on TV makes me uncomfortable. A few years ago we stayed in a place in the Daintree with big gaps under the front door. Every night they would come out and I struggled to sleep, but the worst was when you were going to the toilet in the middle of the night and look up to see one above you!!!! Was always freaking out they might drop on me but was not in a position to do anything about it (when you gotta go you gotta go!)
> I would love to have lizards, but the thought of having to keep roaches to feed them stops me cold!
> 
> Used to be freaked out by leeches too until a couple of years ago I got one on me and didnt realise until it had already started to feed. We had no salt or lighters or anything to get it off with, so after the initial panic of seeing it and realising it didnt hurt I just let it do its thing and it dropped off after about 40 mins.
> I still don't like them, but I don't panic that I might get one on me anymore. I think the worst thing about them is seeing them crawling towards you. Would rather find one already attached than see one stalking me!!!!




Ahhhh cockroaches...many years ago....30 odd, my little girl was rushed to Sydneys childrens hospital with appendicitis. I stayed on a camp bed with her at night. During the night ... cockroaches ...were all over the room walls. When I complained, I was told.....there is no scientific evidence that cockroaches carry disease !!! I was D I S G U S T E D !!


----------



## Bel03 (Feb 20, 2012)

disintegratus said:


> Maggots? With thanks to my dogs, I now refer to them as "wriggly rice", coz they loooove them. It's pretty gross.
> 
> I also have a fear of getting home later than i'd planned to, mostly because I did that just under a year ago to come home and find that my two ferrets had gotten out. i got one back, but the dogs had killed my boy (not on purpose, they would have been playing with him and stomped him. he had crushed ribs but no other damage.) and again, about a month after that i got stuck at bunnings for ages while buying supplies to completely secure the chicken coop they lived in, and one of the dogs had pushed through the mesh. I lost both my girls, and found them six weeks later when we had blocked drains :'( Another time I stayed back at work because it was busy and i was broke, I got home and found my sister's mini-pig had gone into septic shock and had to rush him to the vet. He died too. So not really irrational, but sometimes when i'm on my way home if i've been held up along the way, i have a little panic attack, and without fail, the first thing i do when i get home is go around and check on all the animals.




 How sad!! A similar thing happened to me at my last rental property, i was running late & wasnt home before the real estate lady turned up, she let my daughters kitten out, 3 days later & plenty of searching & door knocking, i found the poor kitty only after turning the washing machine on & my house flooding.......it had fallen in a drain out at the back door from the laundry & drowned.  That was the most disgusting thing to have to pull from the drain......it was so swollen it was close to explosion.......my neighbour disposed of it for me, while i tried comforting my little girl!


----------



## snakefinda86 (Feb 20, 2012)

Bugs.. Any sorts from butterflies to cicadas..so bad that I vomit most times if it actually touches me. Yuck. Makes me feel gross just typing this in.. Lol.. And cruelty to animals I can't watch anything being hurt


----------



## grannieannie (Feb 20, 2012)

snakefinda86 said:


> Bugs.. Any sorts from butterflies to cicadas..so bad that I vomit most times if it actually touches me. Yuck. Makes me feel gross just typing this in.. Lol.. And cruelty to animals I can't watch anything being hurt




I love butterflies and bugs and things.....but I totally agree with you about watching animals being hurt....I don't even like those docos where animals kill other animals for food.....I know it's nature and I know we feed our reps dead animals, but when I get my mice, they're already dead. When I bought my snake I hated the thought of having to feed it ... animal looking food...a mouse that still looked like a mouse if you know what I mean....but my breeder said...don't think of it as a cute little dead thing....think....food, food, food !! And that got me over my thing about it. At first I couldn't watch my snake eat, now it doesn't bother me.


----------



## AmandaD (Feb 20, 2012)

I have a fear of llamas and alpacas, was bitten and spat on by my dads llama as a kid, ever since then i freak out when one even just looks at me. Its like they cant choose what animal they want to be, sheep or a camel.
I also have a fear of other peoples blood, If ive cut myself open i don’t care but seeing someone else, i can sometimes faint or be sick.


----------



## grannieannie (Feb 20, 2012)

AmandaD said:


> I have a fear of llamas and alpacas, was bitten and spat on by my dads llama as a kid, ever since then i freak out when one even just looks at me. Its like they cant choose what animal they want to be, sheep or a camel.
> I also have a fear of other peoples blood, If ive cut myself open i don’t care but seeing someone else, i can sometimes faint or be sick.



Would you accept a blood transfusion then if your life could be saved by having it ??? How does the thought of having someone elses blood in your veins feel to you ???


----------



## Defective (Feb 20, 2012)

-anything that flys and has a stinger (bees, wasps etc) i'm petrified of
-going to sleep although history proves that i have gone to sleep and woken up alive for the past 24.5yrs
-spinal taps....i will be requesting sedation next time i have to have one because i really don't feel like feeling a 6 inch spinal needle go through skin, muscle and touch nerves while im awake and in such a vulnerable position
- breaking a string on my bass /
- massive crowds at parties


----------



## AmandaD (Feb 20, 2012)

grannieannie said:


> Would you accept a blood transfusion then if your life could be saved by having it ??? How does the thought of having someone elses blood in your veins feel to you ???



i would accept a blood transfusion! I think its just the thought of the wound that freaks me out. Especially if its blood in someones mouth!!!


----------



## grannieannie (Feb 20, 2012)

AmandaD said:


> i would accept a blood transfusion! I think its just the thought of the wound that freaks me out. Especially if its blood in someones mouth!!!



Yeah, fair enough.


----------



## Defective (Feb 20, 2012)

thats why they have these things called facial overlays or 'face shields' for cpr and gloves so you dont cross contaminate or you just stand there and call for help....as a st.john volunteer i dont endorse just standing there but calling for someone else to go contact work while you have your back turned so not to see and call for an ambulance is just as effective.....poor bugger if you've both got a fear of blood...


----------



## slim6y (Feb 20, 2012)

My phobia is accidentally finding a time machine, activating it, going back in time, contracting a 'now curable' disease and not being able to cure it while being stuck in the past. 

It's a real fear - far more so than that of a spider - especially when you think about some of the now curable diseases that I could catch if I went back in time!


----------



## grannieannie (Feb 20, 2012)

That's an interesting one Slim....


----------



## Nighthawk (Feb 20, 2012)

grannieannie said:


> Would you accept a blood transfusion then if your life could be saved by having it ??? How does the thought of having someone elses blood in your veins feel to you ???



Actually there's one I didn't think of: I wouldn't. No way, the mere thought makes me feel sick... I can't even watch someone else in hospital even on TV having a transfusion or a transplant. My mum doesn't agree with me, but the thought gives me the absolute heebies. Even if it was to save my life, I just don't think it would be worth it to feel like I wanted to rip my own body apart to get it out. Urgh... and those people who get hand transplants and the like? Forget about it; that just reminded me of another one: Fear of corpses. Animals I can just handle, though they make me jumpy, people no way. I can't watch zombie movies to save my life, I just handled the original Dawn of the Dead because it's cheesy as, it still gave me nightmares though, but the rehash? AAARGH! I can't believe they made them run! So hand and face transplant patients are a good ol' ball of fun for me: Dead man's hands... don't touch me!
Don't get me wrong, I understand other people doing it, but don't come anywhere near me with other people's blood and organs. They can go to someone who'll appreciate them, thankyou very much!


----------



## Heelssss (Feb 20, 2012)

Roaches, especially those large burrowing ones eeeeeeeeeek


----------



## JackTheHerper (Feb 20, 2012)

i have a fear of catching sports balls, footballs, basketballs, tennisballs, baseballs... they just freak me out, Spiders scare me ALOT, and im not a small kid.. so my friends love it when my deep voice goes to a high pitch squeek when a spider is around  I have a massive fear of dying early, i want to get the most out of life, and i am scared of stuff near my eyes, thats all i can think of at the moment, and just a side note, Thanks For These Awesome Thread Topics Annie, i love reading them  And hopefully no one thinks im weird lol


----------



## grannieannie (Feb 20, 2012)

JackTheHerper said:


> i have a fear of catching sports balls, footballs, basketballs, tennisballs, baseballs... they just freak me out, Spiders scare me ALOT, and im not a small kid.. so my friends love it when my deep voice goes to a high pitch squeek when a spider is around  I have a massive fear of dying early, i want to get the most out of life, and i am scared of stuff near my eyes, thats all i can think of at the moment, and just a side note, Thanks For These Awesome Thread Topics Annie, i love reading them  And hopefully no one thinks im weird lol



LOL Jack...well, honey, I'm glad my threads amuse you...LOL...I'm actually very surprised at the number of responses they get....and I've been weird all my life....damn, hate the thought of being dull, colourless and boring. :lol:


----------



## dragonfoot (Feb 20, 2012)

I have a phobia of candles.


----------



## grannieannie (Feb 20, 2012)

Nighthawk said:


> Actually there's one I didn't think of: I wouldn't. No way, the mere thought makes me feel sick... I can't even watch someone else in hospital even on TV having a transfusion or a transplant. My mum doesn't agree with me, but the thought gives me the absolute heebies. Even if it was to save my life, I just don't think it would be worth it to feel like I wanted to rip my own body apart to get it out. Urgh... and those people who get hand transplants and the like? Forget about it; that just reminded me of another one: Fear of corpses. Animals I can just handle, though they make me jumpy, people no way. I can't watch zombie movies to save my life, I just handled the original Dawn of the Dead because it's cheesy as, it still gave me nightmares though, but the rehash? AAARGH! I can't believe they made them run! So hand and face transplant patients are a good ol' ball of fun for me: Dead man's hands... don't touch me!
> Don't get me wrong, I understand other people doing it, but don't come anywhere near me with other people's blood and organs. They can go to someone who'll appreciate them, thankyou very much!




I agree with you... T O T A L L Y .... with everything you said. When I had my mastectomy last year I had to sign a document saying I'd agree to have a transfusion if necessary... I signed very reluctantly....I wouldn't sign again. And it's not for religious reasons, I think there is a religion, JWs or someone, who say it's against their religion. I just hate the thought of having someone elses ... stuff ...in me. Maybe if I was a young person....like the lass on here who's waiting for a double lung transplant, then fine.....but I'm happy with the length of time I've lived and I could drop dead tomorrow and it wouldn't bother me.

I think before you can get an organ they psych you out pretty well to make sure you're not just physically well enough to accept it, but mentally too.


----------



## JackTheHerper (Feb 20, 2012)

Well our family is rather weird and wacky, so life is always amusing, my friends think im weird when i run down the school corridors yelling, but why not  Oh while i write this i might as well add a important phobia, I hate swimming in pools and the ocean... Im fine in boats, and planes (why not) i've only been on one twice to qld and back, the whole time i was damp with sweat and close to tears, shaking, it wasn't fun... And cannot wait to see more responces

Edit: I don't mind getting imunisations, and i am going to sign up to be a blood donor as soon as possible, but when i talk about blood, it gets me a bit sick in the tummy  but seeing it im fine


----------



## grannieannie (Feb 20, 2012)

JackTheHerper said:


> Well our family is rather weird and wacky, so life is always amusing, my friends think im weird when i run down the school corridors yelling, but why not  Oh while i write this i might as well add a important phobia, I hate swimming in pools and the ocean... Im fine in boats, and planes (why not) i've only been on one twice to qld and back, the whole time i was damp with sweat and close to tears, shaking, it wasn't fun... And cannot wait to see more responces
> 
> Edit: I don't mind getting imunisations, and i am going to sign up to be a blood donor as soon as possible, but when i talk about blood, it gets me a bit sick in the tummy  but seeing it im fine



Well Jack, you sound like a pretty special young bloke to me....and if running down school corridors yelling is the worst thing you ever do in your life, you haven't got much to worry about mate.  Giving blood is good...I can't do it, I'm taking too many medications...they won't let me.


----------



## JackTheHerper (Feb 20, 2012)

Cheers Annie , And As Long As You Can Make A Difference In Your Life, Doesn't Matter How, You'll Change Someones Life 

Kinda Like Making This Post, Gave Me A Good Read And A Little Chuckle, Not In A Mean Way, Its Not Going To Change My Life, But it Brightened Up My Rather Miserable Day


----------



## grannieannie (Feb 20, 2012)

dragonfoot said:


> I have a phobia of candles.



Interesting....what is it about them you don't like...



JackTheHerper said:


> Cheers Annie , And As Long As You Can Make A Difference In Your Life, Doesn't Matter How, You'll Change Someones Life
> 
> Kinda Like Making This Post, Gave Me A Good Read And A Little Chuckle, Not In A Mean Way, Its Not Going To Change My Life, But it Brightened Up My Rather Miserable Day



Well hun, you just have to listen to the news and see what's going on in peoples day to day lives and a lot of it isn't good, so I figure if we can laugh at a few trivial things....and certainly phobias aren't trivial to those experiencing them...if we can get a bit of an insight into other people, then it will distract us from our own problems for a moment maybe.


----------



## AndrewHenderson (Feb 20, 2012)

Looks like someone on APS has a phobia of a reptile related news story that came out today. No mention of it on APS?!


----------



## JackTheHerper (Feb 20, 2012)

So true annie, i often complain about having a bad day, then realise that people are being tortured in other countries every day of their lives, Some people dont see that though


----------



## dihsmaj (Feb 20, 2012)

Oh I forgot, I'm also afraid of fire.


----------



## starr9 (Feb 20, 2012)

The other half has a fear of anything flying into his ears! His younger bro had one of them Click-click beetles (not sure of the name they just jump and make a click sound) in his ear for over a week! They took him to the Doc and the Doc said he could not see a thing (how you can miss a whole beetle I dont know!) So they drove 4 5 hrs to the hospital and the Doc on there flushed his ear out and there it was! It had been scratching at his ear drum for a few days before it died!!! He has scaring on it still!!!


----------



## grannieannie (Feb 20, 2012)

dihsmaj said:


> Oh I forgot, I'm also afraid of fire.



Well, I think fire is something people should be very weary of.....a poor young woman over here was recently deliberately put on fire....60% of her body has been burned....she's very, very ill. The police haven't charged anyone yet....


----------



## JackTheHerper (Feb 21, 2012)

Just Some More...
Fear Of Big Dogs
Fear Of Bus's, Even Though I Catch Them Every Day
Fear Of ButterFlys
Fear Of Those Skinless Cats, I Have Nightmares Of Them Attacking Me In Masses, Feel Free To Have A Laugh
Every Time I Turn On The Stove I Feel Like Its Going To Blow Up, Again, Feel Free To Laugh

Hope you enjoy these ones


----------



## Hyper (Feb 21, 2012)

I have a fear of balloons...
When I was little, I had one pop in my face and it managed to get my eye...
Went to the doctor, it had scratched my eye, hurt like hell and I couldn't see properly for a week


----------



## Bel03 (Feb 21, 2012)

Hyper said:


> I have a fear of balloons...



Oh yes, how did i forget!! I cannot blow balloons up, nor can i touch them once blown up........my kids are not aloud balloons!!


----------



## disintegratus (Feb 21, 2012)

Bel711 said:


> How sad!! A similar thing happened to me at my last rental property, i was running late & wasnt home before the real estate lady turned up, she let my daughters kitten out, 3 days later & plenty of searching & door knocking, i found the poor kitty only after turning the washing machine on & my house flooding.......it had fallen in a drain out at the back door from the laundry & drowned.  That was the most disgusting thing to have to pull from the drain......it was so swollen it was close to explosion.......my neighbour disposed of it for me, while i tried comforting my little girl!




That's awful
My girls were in there for 6 weeks, it was quite disgusting. The worst part was having to pull them out and them practically falling to pieces as we were doing it. While we were out the front burying them, one of my dogs came along right behind us and the best way to describe it: she passionately made out with the drain for about 20 minutes. as if that wasn't bad enough, the other ones were rolling around on the lawn where we'd put them down to find something to put them in.


----------



## grannieannie (Feb 21, 2012)

JackTheHerper said:


> Just Some More...
> Fear Of Big Dogs
> Fear Of Bus's, Even Though I Catch Them Every Day
> Fear Of ButterFlys
> ...



Nothing to laugh about mate....fears are fears and your emotions are real.... xxx



Bel711 said:


> Oh yes, how did i forget!! I cannot blow balloons up, nor can i touch them once blown up........my kids are not aloud balloons!!



Fair enough.....


----------



## Trench (Feb 21, 2012)

anything I can't fight, or defeat in some way



grannieannie said:


> Maggots, I don't really think I've seen too many of them...I think they're kinda cute little white things aren't they ?? I saw a doco once where they used to put specially bred lab ones onto peoples infected sores...they only eat bad flesh, and the maggots use to clean the infections....sounds a bit creepy though.




Well I got my toe done by the lawn mower, walked 100m up to the house leaving a thick trail of blood behind me,
and if you think it ends there it doesn't, they put an open cast on it evan tho it was only the toe that was hurt and there were flies landing on it (i stoped them with a cloth)
but then a few days later I was getting stabbs of pain in my toes, at first the docs wouldn't take the cast off but when they finaly did there was maggots all over it.
and not to mention the amount of times I stubbed it 
and when the time came for the stitches to come out, the appointment was canceled, and the stitches were I can't remember how many weeks over due to come out,
so there was a layer of skin over them and the docs just got a hooked tool and riped the skin off to get to the stitches out
hows that 

pics here - http://www.aussiepythons.com/forum/chit-chat-39/painful-experiences-graphic-pics-169160/


----------



## zack13 (Feb 21, 2012)

I used to have a fear of sharks when younger and flying. Now that I have flown nearly 70 times commercially and have swam with sharks I don't think I really have any phobias.


----------



## Tassie97 (Feb 21, 2012)

I hereby crown Annie as APS Therapist! 


"mmm, and how does that make you feel?"

Congratulations, use your wisdom wisely


----------



## Black.Rabbit (Feb 21, 2012)

Birds.

Needles.


----------



## damian83 (Feb 21, 2012)

Surroundx said:


> I hate heights and big crowds



i hate crowds of people too
but im not so scared of heights as falling of a motel verandah. i can lean on glass 60 stories up to look down, but looking over a 15 story verandah makes me cringe.... im afraid the 30 year old rainings are gonna give way on me


----------



## 76drew76 (Feb 21, 2012)

I can handle most things but...... Moths freak me the hell out. I can't handle even the smallest ones. I am also terrified of someone giving me a needle when I can't see it. Sounds stupid from someone who has tattoo's but if I couldn't see what he was doing I would freak out, we ended up putting some mirrors around so he could finish.


----------



## tarzans_girl (Feb 21, 2012)

I have a fear of dental anaesthetic. I can and have had many fillings, one very deep WITHOUT the needle. This stems from when I was 5 living in Saudi and the dentist filled 5 of my baby teeth! The anesthetic was so strong that my tongue was hanging out of my mouth for ages. I couldn't talk or swallow and drooled. I have never had the needle since. Amazingly enough the pain from the drill is manageable and at least I'm not numb afterwards. 
I can have vaccinations and blood tests without fear.

I also had a fear of lifts, I can deal with them if I have to, but I usually take the stairs. this was from age 7 when I was separated from my mum when a lift malfunctioned and opened the doors while it was a couple of feet lower than it should have been. She got out with the pram and then the doors closed with me stuck inside! They also make me feel sick (I get really bad motion sickness).

Also don't like heights, I get dizzy near cliff edges or on high rise balconies and feel like I'm going to fall!



fangs01 said:


> Roaches, especially those large burrowing ones eeeeeeeeeek



But the large burrowing ones are cute! At least they don't fly or run around fast like the others. My son has one as a pet . They are amazing creatures. Did you know they bear live young and the mother looks after them for a year! Now how can you be afraid of such a caring mummy?


----------



## junglelove (Feb 21, 2012)

Monkeys!!! chimps especially :shock:


----------



## Chanzey (Feb 21, 2012)

Some of you guys should change your quotes. :lol:


----------



## 76drew76 (Feb 22, 2012)

I may fear it but I understand it. The whole reason I got tattoo's is to embrace that fear to better understand it. As for the moths they don't scare me, they just are freakish creatures and I get freaked out by them. This whole thread is about Phobia's but some of us just deal with them in different ways. I am a believer of facing your fears to UNDERSTAND them................. As the quote says. Isn't it strange that a single quote can be taken a different way to the way that I read it.


----------



## grannieannie (Feb 22, 2012)

Tassie97 said:


> I hereby crown Annie as APS Therapist!
> 
> 
> "mmm, and how does that make you feel?"
> ...



LOL....trust me honey, I've needed a therapist myself sometimes. :lol:



76drew76 said:


> I can handle most things but...... Moths freak me the hell out. I can't handle even the smallest ones. I am also terrified of someone giving me a needle when I can't see it. Sounds stupid from someone who has tattoo's but if I couldn't see what he was doing I would freak out, we ended up putting some mirrors around so he could finish.



You've got to be joking....you have to LOOK at needles going into you....wow...LOL...no way !!


----------



## dihsmaj (Feb 22, 2012)

Agh, finally, my last 3 fears:
Needles
Moths (or any insect flying/jumping around me)
Chimpanzees (after I heard the 911 call of the woman who's face was ripped off and eaten by her friend's pet chimp)


----------



## Kyro (Feb 22, 2012)

The only thing that really get's to me is ferrets, I have tried to like them but they are just so horrible I can't. I really don't know how any one keeps them as pets.


----------



## sagara_cp_2006 (Feb 22, 2012)

I have 2 snakes, 2 cats, 2 dogs, had birds, fish, have a tutle and even bred mice. However, I have an irrational fear or bugs (cockaroaches, spiders and so on) as well as some flying bugs/insects/grassshoppers. I will leave the table if we are having a BBQ at home and eat inside to avoid them if necessary. As well as toads and heights, if it doesn't appear to be safe or fenced off enough.
Saying all that though, I want to get a blue tongue lizard and bearded dragon after I get my third snake.


----------



## disintegratus (Feb 23, 2012)

Kyro said:


> The only thing that really get's to me is ferrets, I have tried to like them but they are just so horrible I can't. I really don't know how any one keeps them as pets.



Kyro, have you had bad experiences with ferrets? If you weren't in NSW, I'd introduce you to mine, who are all a credit to their species. 

Not all of them are horrible, generally they are how they're raised. if you teach them it's not okay to bite and generally be awful, then they won't. I have four, and by these ones i've been bitten a few times by the baby (she's still learning, and doesn't bite hard), and by one of the boys twice. once when i broke up a fight between the two of them, and the other time when he got his toe caught on the cage, the toe was completely twisted around and he was in agony, the poor little snot, so i can't blame him.

Unfortunately, as well behaved as they can be, they'll forever be stinky little beasties. There's nothing you can do about that.

How can you hate them? They're nature's little idiots


----------



## grannieannie (Feb 23, 2012)

disintegratus....ferrets are natures little idiots....LOL....I like that. :lol: I've heard they're like dogs to train, is that right ??
Their smell wouldn't bother me, I have virtually no sense of smell. I think they're gorgeous. What do they eat ? How long do they live ? I've heard if you don't mate the females, you have to sterilise them or they'll die, is that true ?


----------



## disintegratus (Feb 23, 2012)

To train them, I'd say it's more like a cross between a cat and a dog. They've got the playful nature of a dog, but all the will to please you of a cat. It's pretty easy to toilet train and bite-train them, but you'd be hard pressed to teach them tricks or commands.
They are gorgeous there's something very endearing about their obnoxious little faces, and their obnoxious little actions... 
Ferrets are obligate carnivores, I feed mine a varied diet of day old chickens, rats, mice, minced roo meta, diced beef/heart mince, chicken necks etc. But you can feed them either dry ferret food or good quality cat food. No milk! They're lactose intolerant. I give them a "smoothie" made up of lactose free milk (people grade, not the pet milk because that's LOW lactose, not lactose free), raw egg yolk, and Nutrigel, which is a vitamin supplement you can get from vets and pet shops for around $25 a tube which lasts forever

On average they live around 8-10 years, but realistically, anything past about 7 is old age for a ferret.
Yes, that's true, the females if not mated will develop aplastic anaemia from remaining in heat, and this will kill them in a very unpleasant way. You can get them sterilised, or mated with a vasectomised boy, or get the same shot they use to get cats out of season. 
Just from having a quick look on gumtree etc, Annie, ferrets are very pricey in WA. In Victoria, you can pick up a ferret kit from around $30. That said, the quality of ferrets in Victoria is appalling, people just breed them indriscriminately, so the Vic Ferret society gets overrun with them. I don't know if you can get good quality animals in WA, but I'd hope so.
If you can deal with the smell, they make incredible pets, but they are pretty high maintenance, in that if you don't play with them often, they go a bit stir-crazy.


----------



## grannieannie (Feb 23, 2012)

Thanks for such a lovely long reply. We thought about getting one a few years ago, but heard they have to have lots of things to play with, like long runs all over the house with lots of twists and turns, and they are escape artists. I think I'm a bit old to have one now, but I do think they are lovely.


----------



## Defective (Feb 23, 2012)

the fingerprickers used for BSL's......i can handle just about anything but i shake, get clammy hands and get hot if i see one of those...i can do it to someone else but can't have it done to me....


----------



## thals (Feb 23, 2012)

DENTISTS! Jabbing at exposed nerves with sharp pointy implements - NOT COOL!


----------



## Doccee (Feb 24, 2012)

Spiders!!! Not a fan of heights but will climb anything if a good looking bird is around, I also hate crowds only because people are so stupid when in packs for some reason.


----------



## grannieannie (Feb 24, 2012)

Doccee said:


> Spiders!!! Not a fan of heights but will climb anything if a good looking bird is around, I also hate crowds only because people are so stupid when in packs for some reason.




LOL...what kind of bird are you referring to....feathered kind, or human kind..LOL


----------



## mmafan555 (Feb 25, 2012)

I'm a big time germ o-phobe and I also find parasites to be terrifying...That show "Monsters Inside Me" that used to be on Animal Planet was the scariest **** I have ever seen. And I will now never step foot in a 3rd world tropical country after watching a few episodes of that show.


----------



## clipo38 (Feb 27, 2012)

more people would rather be in the cofin that making the speech at a funeral 
my fear is hights 
cheers Joe


----------



## grannieannie (Feb 27, 2012)

clipo38 said:


> more people would rather be in the cofin that making the speech at a funeral
> my fear is hights
> cheers Joe



At your age I hope you haven't known too many people who have died, and you won't for a long time. But when it comes to making a eulogy for a person at their funeral, I think it would depend on who the person was and what significance they had in your life. Funerals are not genrally happy events, but lives can be celebrated and fond memories can be remembered about the person who has died. Some people are quite willing to have the opportunity to tell the other mourners what the dead person meant to them.....it's a way to help express their love and grief and help find closure. I've been to funerals where there's been laughter and tears. There are a lot of different emotions involved when it comes to people dying, but they aren't all bad emotions.


----------



## Beard (Feb 27, 2012)

Like I said before................



Drowning....................In a bathtub full of custard and strawberry jelly whilst fighting with a trio of Mexican Transvestites with Nikki Webster's "Strawberry Kisses" is playing in the distance.



It still gives me the heebiejeebies


----------



## disintegratus (Feb 28, 2012)

Beard said:


> Like I said before................
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yeah, well I'm still terrified of having my shoes fall off while on a rollercoaster, but you don't hear me going on about it


----------



## Nighthawk (Feb 28, 2012)

thals said:


> DENTISTS! Jabbing at exposed nerves with sharp pointy implements - NOT COOL!




With two broken teeth, several cavities and no pension card I would give/do almost anything to have a dentist jabbing at exposed nerves with sharp pointy implements right now. Finally got extras insurance though, so I have to wait for Friday. What do you reckon are the chances of me convincing him to yank the broken ones out on the spot?



Beard said:


> Like I said before................
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Did you have a bad experience involving trifle? Strawberries seems to be a major theme... an allergy perhaps? Whilst watching a performing trio of mexican transvestites in a bathtub (no judgement here...)


----------



## Pilbarensis (Feb 28, 2012)

Spiders... only the small venomous ones though, and crowds. Not really a phobia but something I can't stand doing is singing in a choir or on stage... thank you very much private schools.


----------



## Dipcdame (Feb 29, 2012)

I have a fear of the dark (leftover from when I was a kid), of crowds, flying, being alone, and I have suffered agoraphobia!


----------



## Little_monkeys (Mar 1, 2012)

FROGS... Moved to SEQ and had to deal with cane toads... Don't know why they make me shiver, ecspecially in the dark. Glad I'm back home and don't come across then often...


----------



## Skelhorn (Mar 1, 2012)

There is a difference between a fear and phobia tho. a phobia is...well un controllable fear, distraught behaviour etc etc, a fear is like Sh%^*# don't let that thing near me, a phobia is I don't want to hear its name...there is an awesome show on Animal Planet about a doctor in the US that helps people with their "phobia's"...excellent show and a good laugh at certain points!


----------



## phantomreptiles (Mar 1, 2012)

I sure I have said on a similar thread - but spiders scare the bejesus out of me.
Can't open any thread that potentially has a spider picture:-( get hot/cold, feel faint, sweat etc....


----------

